# SE Lager



## peatbog123 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know it's a road bike, but the Monocog 29er has me hooked on single speeds, so I am looking for a SS road bike. Anyone have any experience with the SE Lager? Single speed road bike, 4130 frame, about $475. Looks good, but I can’t find a dealer who has one so I can try it out.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Doesnt SE mainly make BMX bikes?

I know a guy who sells tons of fixies. Seriously, he lives in gilbert AZ, and has a garage full of bikes. He just buys old quality road frames, builds a fixe, and sells on craigs list for under $300. a few weeks ago he had a bianchi for $300.


----------



## yrbike (May 13, 2007)

I just bought one about a month ago and I love it. It's a great "tooling around" bike. If you do decide to venture into the fixed gear realm, the rear wheel is a fixed/free flip-flop, i.e., stepped threads on the non-freewheel side. It's a fun bike, I would recommend one to anyone. One good thing is that the decals aren't clear-coated, so if you want to peel off all the SE labels, you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## peatbog123 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the comment on the Lager. Since if I buy one, it will be without seeing it (as no one has one to see), it helps to know that someone has one and likes it! Anything about the bike you don’t like or would change? How do you like the gearing? Would you buy another one or something else if you had to do it again?
By the way, the website says the Lager weighs only 20 lbs.—now I am not real concerned about weight, but that seems a little light for a steel bike. Do you have any idea if your bike is really that light? Doesn’t really matter that much to me, just curious. More concerned that it has a reasonable smooth ride. I am old (47) and my back can’t take the abuse like it used to.


----------



## yrbike (May 13, 2007)

I've got the 58cm, and I would venture to say 20 lbs is waaaay off the mark. I haven't weighed it, but I'm pretty sure it ain't 20lbs. As far as gearing goes, it's got a 42x16 so it's pretty capable as long as you don't live around any really steep hills, but then again I've seen guys climb in a much bigger gear (usually as they're passing me). Be advised, though that if you do wish to put on a larger chain ring, your options will be limited since it's a four bolt pattern. The ride is pretty smooth- 700x28 tires and decent wheels. One thing I would change would be to add a second bottle mount. I doubt this bike was intended for longer rides, but a lot of accessories can be bolted to a water bottle mount (pumps, etc.). I like the fact that it has fender mounts. One problem is finding fenders narrow enough to fit under the brake caliper without having to trim the fender. Plastic's pretty easy to cut, so it's only a minor gripe. Plus there's always the SKS race blade fenders; they'll fit on just about any road bike. I still recommend this bike to anyone looking for a short distance commuter or a great beer run bike (get it? Lager....yuk yuk). Get the black, it just looks cooler.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

My most favouritest LBS has one. Looks well made. Decent welds, nice paint. Reasonable spec for the price. I haven't ridden it, but seeing it in person was enough to make me inquire about a different SE bike. Skip the draft though - one piece cranks are icky.


----------

